# Hypno.T - can it help with C. and Bloating?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I am in therapy with someone who uses hypnotherapy.The couple of sessions where we used it to try and help with bloating have had no impact at all.Anyone had/know of anyone who has had this treatment for constipation and bloating and had *success* ?I can see how it could help with D. and anxiety/stress butI have a long intestine with slow motility.Zelzorm/Zelmac is failing me(after about 1 1/2 years)Is it possible that hypnotherapy can help in a case like mine?I've also started biofeedback and that's not been a great help either.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

These are questions for your therapist I would think, but he or she might get a consulation with Mike or Olafur or the doctors at UNC? Is this a psychiatrist or social worker or psychologist?tom


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

He's a psychologist in the surgery of a psychiatrist.When you say "consultation"what exactly do you mean(practically)?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBSed, yes it can help with those issues and a couple of times is probably not going to do much off the bat, it may take more time?Have you read this whole site. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/http://www.ibshypnosis.com/ There is also a graph here to look at. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html Also from what you said here, is he using gut directed HT and do you know where he got the protocols from?There maybe issues with constipation like yourself, so that maybe an issues for sure , but HT has been shown to help IBSers with consitpation."it possible that hypnotherapy can help in a case like mine?"It certainly is possible, but no one can answer that its a matter of trying and sticking with it for a while and having the right person although you seem to have a professional doing it.Also ask your gi some of these questions as well as your therapist.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks for that


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Would still like to hear from someone similar to me with PERSONAL experience (their own or people they know - but really people with C. and bloating.)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ibsed , do a serach on consitpation and the tapes or hypnotherapy.However, I don't know how many have your particular problem, but some with IBS c have posted so you know and doing a search should bring some of those up in the forum here or the archives.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

IBSed: Every one is different for the time it takes to see some improvement, so don't despair, improvement is not always seen after just a few sessions, but it is gradual. Here are some folks from the success thread that have been helped with Mike's program for improvement with C (Constipation) and bloating: And do a search for more information as well.Hope this is helpful to you! All the best! ~ Marilyn







================================================I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax. JeanG =================================================From LGbefore I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almostdialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminatenausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes wouldno longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side,lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. Itseeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' todayand even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, wouldI be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I nowfeel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this ismind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or asfrequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feelsick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thingwas changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough toreply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus Icant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothoutsome revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on hteseBBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy,yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulkingagents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have beenthe most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS isentirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequencerather than a cause.================================================From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-Constipation and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.================================================From Jane 93Yes they (Mike's tapes) helped me a lot..I rarely get C any more and therefore the gas is reduced...depending on what I eat. I found relief pretty early on and its been several years and I still feel good. I beleive it helps me relax my belly and so therefore helps get rid of C.================================================ Hi everyone! I finished my tapes in early June and have also found benefit from them. (Sorry I haven't been around)As an IBS-Constipation and GERD person, I've noticed that the constant urging to go during the day has slowed tremendously. I also feel less anxious. I feel that my bowel, in general, is less sensitive too -- it reacts less to the everyday stresses of life.Anyways, I continue to listen to the tapes regularly in no particular order (just whatever I like). Eric, is that okay?Still hoping for more improvement as time goes on.Thanks,ng==================================================


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks VERY much to both of you.Still,it's interesting that no one with personal experience has actually replied here THEMSELVES -which is what I'd like to see.Eric,I don't know really how to do what you suggest - do I go to the C/B forums and then search hypnotherapy?Cookies - thanks for going to so much trouble for me.Appreciate it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

IBSed, you are welcome. The reason that no one posts a response THEMSELVES is because those people have basically no need for the board (or as much of a need) and are off living their lives.I am not on here as much as I would like to be, but I do come back here from time to time, because many of the "older" members come and go, or leave entirely when they are feeling better and IBS isn't a problem. They outgrow the BB, which in one way is a good thing, but in another way, then they aren't here to support others.One of the posters I listed used to be on here for several years and helped everyone, but she has a busy life now, and no longer posts. As for the search, you can click on search, above the forum and then enter the phrase you wish to search, and the forum you wish to look in. I suggest doing it one forum at a time, otherwise it takes a bit of time for it to go thru all the old ones.Hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBSed, they were all bb members personal experiences so you know.Also more people have d and d and c then just c as well, so there are not as many members with just c as well who have done them.The tapes also help other things and that's important also not just c, but anxiety and other symptoms.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

O.K. !


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Ibsed, Have you tried taking a Zelnorm holiday (staying off the Zelnorm for a week or so). You may find that you have built up a tolerance to the drug. I have IBS-C and I have found CBT and hypnotherapy to be of help, but my symptoms have not gone into complete remission. I have slow motility in addition to IBS. I also have to be careful with diet exercise, and to drink enough water.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

ibsed, Have you switched your biofeedback therapist since you first posted this? If i remember right that's what you were planning on doing?Bada


----------

